# Hippie Hatred



## FigTree

so many so called punks hate on what they perceive as hippies. can anyone actually explain why? yes, the initial 60's movement failed, as we all know due to overconsumption and in my opinion too focused on harming none. and lots of what you call hippies are pretty stupid and/or annoying people, but that doesn't mean that everyone that presents themself in a peace loving, happy rainbow way is a fucktard. to me, it seems like just another fucking trend within the punk scene, no better than this obsession with pabst i've been seeing around. the punk movement and the hippie movement have alot in common, they both just wanna help society fix itself and have a good time, i really don't understand it. maybe it came from people wanting to distance themselves from the negative connotations associated with the term, but how is spreading hatred, especially hatred based on pretty much nothing, a good thing? stop worrying what the cool kids think and come up with your own ideas, fuckheads. bitch bitch ramble ramble rant. the end.


----------



## FigTree

*in my opinion being too focused


----------



## RnJ

FigTree, you're right there are anti-hippie sentiments. When I was travelling in brown pants and a green sweater and had a tam on my head, I was considered a hippie. Forget what I actually believe and stuff.

From what I've picked up there are several reasons why punks may dislike hippies:
-Hippies are often pacificsts - most anarchists think that is weak and that violence is necessary for liberation
-Along with the previous fact is that hippies like to talk about perception and consciencenous and doing yoga and just breathing out the problems in iife - punks would prefer to take direction action
-They think that hippies are fakes falling for some sorta trend. Ironically, the same might be said of punks.
-It's a sad fact, but there's tribalism. For the most part, when social groups get too large, people find stupid stuff to divide themselves over. Hating hippies makes being a punk seem cooler, quite simply. It seems like a bit of an expectation.

Other than that, I don't see much difference (other than dress style). I don't think I have a preference. So long as you're not blasted and constantly blazed, can hold a meaningful conversation, have ideals and want to do something about them, and none of them are stupid stuff like smashing glass bottles on the highway to show society how pissed off you are at them, then I'll hang. But those kinds of kids are hard to find.

I got a kick out of reading that crust punks have sometimes been called "hippie punks." That'd sure piss a lot of them off, haha.


----------



## The Cheshire

Punks is hippies right? I don't have anything against "hippies" unless they're bangin on makeshift drums with no rhythm!


----------



## FigTree

it's sad how people divide themselves over such stupid shit. i think some violence is necessary if you wanna change things, and i've been known to argue the merits of human population control. anyone looking at me tends to go with the hippie label though. and i'm big on raising your awareness of our existence/inexistence and whatnot, i use visualizations and breathing techniques to chill myself out, and others. if it helps, it's action and it's worth doing.


----------



## FigTree

p.s. fuck being 'cool', it's just being as average as you can be.


----------



## MrD

As far as their ideals go, Punks and hippies are on the same level in my opinion.
I find hippies to be far, far, more annoying tho...


----------



## FigTree

but whats a hippie anyway? whats a punk? i'm entirely different from any other hippie punk or anything i've ever met and im sure so are you, so how can one make a general statement about the whole group?


----------



## MrD

^is this directed towards me?


----------



## FigTree

yar, like ive met plenty of annoyingass 'hippies' and plenty of retarded 'punks', i have never found a single scene where i love every individual in it. or hate them all! the labels arent anything real, just an attempt to simplify.


----------



## MrD

I could care less about the labels. Its pretty much all the same to me.
I just dislike hippies. As well as most punks.


----------



## CXR1037

Hippies and punks are all gigantic faggots who are too shallow to see themselves and one another as human beings. They need to dissociate themselves with labels and focus on being functional, operational, and respectable people.


----------



## FigTree

exactly my point, thanks for the perfect summation.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Hippies are stoners, punks are drunks. Those of us who love both get to play ball on both sides of the fence. Why all the damn confusion?


----------



## whaleofashrimp

oogles = broke ass hipsters..same fake attitude
same trendyness
actually that applies to anyone who wears a uniform in my opinion
then again im just a bonafied reject
it must be nice haveing a clique
seriously punks hate hippies because there "supposed to"
it a 70's anachronism


----------



## mikefwt

CXR1037 said:


> Hippies and punks are all gigantic faggots who are too shallow to see themselves and one another as human beings. They need to dissociate themselves with labels and focus on being functional, operational, and respectable people.


 
oh my god aside from the faggot part this is one of the best posts ive seen on this website.


----------



## mikefwt

apathy really got the best of me, like it always does, (is that part of being a punk?) so i could give a shit about this stupid ass thread to reply with MY OWN thoughts on the subject. see my above post for for what im going to call my own.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

mikefwt said:


> oh my god aside from the faggot part this is one of the best posts ive seen on this website.



no its perfect as is


----------



## mikefwt

whaleofashrimp said:


> no its perfect as is


 
youre right, what am i thinking?


----------



## RnJ

Nah, I like some hippies and punks. I don't care that they have a common style. Theres some from either group that are on the fringes and bridge the divide. Just like any culture, there are varying levels of adherence with those cultures, and every person has several cultural layers. It's not wrong to have a group identity, it's just ridiculous when you have to actively exclude people from your circle.

I used to prefer hippies, because they were more tolerant and accepting. Then some hippies I hardly knew made fun of me for wearing jeans and a denim jacket -- WTF? Then I understood that they can be as elitest as some of the punks that I had ran into before. Then I learned that either can be annoying, and that I just need to not worry about the jerks, because they don't matter.

And it's the same with hipsters. You can't say that everyone with large glasses and a moustache is a jerk. I have some friends who I could only describe as hipsters according to their style, yet they hang around with a few sports kids, some "normal" kids, some hippies, etc.

I'm probably equal parts hippie, hipster and punk.

Let's not be as judgemental as the hippies, punks and hipsters we're judging. Y'know, "they're all stupid and I'm 100% original as a human being" sounds just as self-righteous as either of the three groups. Don't form your own new group, just be a part of the blending of groups. Be what you are, and accept others who are strange or different.


----------



## Diagaro

Well shit while were on the topic your leaving out hipsters, yuppies, so called "charitable organizations", yacht clubs, dumpster diving business execs, hackers, niggers, carnies, illegal aliens (working in the USA) goths, short buses full of slobbering retards, the masons, the hells angels, David Copperfield, god, buddah, the KKK and other non affiliated anti seminist groups, ginger kids, the ironworkers guild, the peoples replubic of china W.o.W. guild, the Reagen administration, catholics, north american mosquitoes, flat tires, toothless bagladys, grapes, dominoes, overexertion, Pirates, Y2k, Potfarm on facebook and the alegation that nobody really ever walked on the moon.
In all


----------



## Alaska

CXR nailed it, as well as RnJ.

And "I'm probably equal parts hippie, hipster and punk."

Ditto. I wear the uniform clothing of the "punk" (what can I say? I look good in all black and white), I have the spiritual implications of the "hippie" label (I also fucking love taking molly and watching drum-circles/fire poi), and I fucking love The Arcade Fire and The Parlor Suite. So good.

It's all just label bullshit. I understand the implications and relevancy of subculture, though. I just wish people would focus on more complex things about a person rather than if they have dozens of punk band patches on their jeans (needlessly or not), or if they wear a drug-rug. It really doesn't fucking matter.


----------



## FigTree

whatever you think diagaro, if it's such a useless thread why waste your time posting? i wanted other peoples thought on the topic so i asked. 
personally, i live as a person and i interact with people, but other people will put their titles to me. 
actually i don't really interact with people much, it's trees and the better animals for me.


----------



## Heron

well labels are just labels, aren't they? the value people place in labels they create (or more likely just adopt) is pretty much imaginary, like most social constructs.

people are always going to hate on others, and cases like this are common, although to some people like you it's obvious that they should work together rather than divide themselves over bullshit. it's why labels suck in the first place; they rarely help and often harm. call yourself what you want but don't hate on others no matter what labels they or others put on them. judge people by their actions, etc. obvious shit.


----------



## Diagaro

Yea Its funny. When I was in high school It was "hes a rocker" or "hes a rapper" not that these individual's actually were in any way remotely involved in the production of said genera music - it was the away that they dressed, baggy jeans like roca wear and thick gold chains and wife beaters or torn jeans leather or jean coat and shitstomping boots it in fact had nothing to dowhit the musid they listin to.
Which reminds me RnJ last night you were asking me what kind of music I listen to in regards tho this fucking thread
I remember when juggalos came on the scene and how they used this labeling system and found a way to capitalize on it then twist it. Fucking labels. I call my self a Hobo often enough but even that is fucking ridiculous.

As for all the goddamn labels that there are today - as I outlined in my previous post there is no fucking need to obsess over this kind of shit.
Lets have Less alienating others and self masturbation and rather more showing people how there system is broken and full of shit and search for ways to exploit these things


----------



## Nelco

i personally could care less about status labeling..all that matters is that we're on the same team


----------



## Nelco

FigTree said:


> so many so called punks hate on what they perceive as hippies. can anyone actually explain why? yes, the initial 60's movement failed, as we all know due to overconsumption and in my opinion too focused on harming none. and lots of what you call hippies are pretty stupid and/or annoying people, but that doesn't mean that everyone that presents themself in a peace loving, happy rainbow way is a fucktard. to me, it seems like just another fucking trend within the punk scene, no better than this obsession with pabst i've been seeing around. the punk movement and the hippie movement have alot in common, they both just wanna help society fix itself and have a good time, i really don't understand it. maybe it came from people wanting to distance themselves from the negative connotations associated with the term, but how is spreading hatred, especially hatred based on pretty much nothing, a good thing? stop worrying what the cool kids think and come up with your own ideas, fuckheads. bitch bitch ramble ramble rant. the end.



you may appreciate these:
[video]http://youtu.be/Xa3Dp5AmKSM[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/6THOOYHd_4Y[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/D0W8HFDf_hg[/video]


----------



## RnJ

Diagarao, my only point was that labels are words, are descriptors which we can use as some beneficial (within limits) way of making a reference. They are RIDICULOUS when they seek to compartmentalize parts of our population as if there are groups and we need to stay in them. But frames of reference, and verbals ones too, necessitate basic mental categories of people and objects.

Basically, I wanted you to tell me what kind of music you liked, because it would be impossible for you to answer that without using categories, labels, and adjectives.


----------



## Diagaro

You chose poorly. in context I will never answer that question straight and usually out of context unvexed the answer is simply "all of it" but that is fast catching on a s a type of specific person, the one who trendily listens to anything, funny huh?


----------



## RnJ

I've noticed I'm culpable of detracting several threads from their original topics as of late. I'd love to reply, but I gotta quit that. Look out for the "Constructive Communication or Destructive Demarcation?: Labels as Cognitive Frames of Reference," in about...let's see...2 years!


----------



## FigTree

dia, isn't trying so desperately not to fit anyone's expectations just as crippling as forcing yourself into them?


----------



## FigTree

nelco i've talked with people about the indigo children before, done a small bit of internet 'research', and of course heard maynard's song about us. but this first video is showing me just how right on a term it is for me. like all of it haha, thank you!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey all,
Interesting thread here.
We'll I am an old Punk and I mean old, as In been involved in the Punk community for 
over 30 years, got my ass beat every fucking days back in the 80's for being Punk rock.

I love being part of the Punk community.
Bear in mind there are different communities, there is no
one size fits all..
I know great punks , I know shitty punks.
I know great hippies I know shitty hippies.
Same for crusties, scum fucks, normals, you name it.

I am on old punk and I garden , I meditate, I'm vegan/veggie,
mostly a pacifist, I go the Rainbow Gathering (so do alot of punks)
does that make me a hippie ??


----------



## FigTree

to some people. i'm not saying all socalled punks do, just that it's definitely present in the scene and i was wondering if anyone had any actual reasons. 
p.s. youre awesome.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Actual reasons ??

I have thought about this alot over the years!

Back in the day ie 70's Punk,.
well it was a reaction against corporate stadium rock and wasted
sell out hippies.

But then again the Punk scene was (still is) different 
in the US then it was say in the UK.
In the UK Punk got political, Anarchist and Punks and hippies joined forces,
CRASS and the whole Anarcho Punk thing, free festival, mass squatting thing.
Which you just din not have in the USA.

I've been involved in the Punk scene in the USA and the UK.
I would say the USA Punk scene was more self defeating, an example
I started going to Punk shows in LA in 1979, Then L.A & San Francisco in 1981.
The shows were VERY violent. 
So I eventually became aware, politicized and
started calling myself an Anarcho-Peace Punk (which was the origins of 'Crusty).

I remember the first 'Peace, anti nuclear' etc protests the Punks started going on in LA
& SF - we were treated like SHIT, by some of these people !
In SF we were told to LEAVE a peace rally - because they didn't want people like us (Punks)there!
Even though we had peace signs on our leather jackets !!

Anyway I think there are alot of reasons.
I know very intolerant snobbish hippies who look down on Punks.
It's all one vicious circle.

But really the hippie hatred thing happened more in the US then the UK, etc.


----------



## Jimmy James

Throughout the labels that we wear in society's eyes, our individuality yet remains...As long as we choose to think 'outside of the box', keep an open mind and choose not to subscribe to the evils of cultural bias & imagery in regards to who we are...I too am an old 'punk', yet for a 'normal' member of society observing me, I'm sure there is some confusion in deciding how I would be labeled...Bias sucks, so does labeling.


----------



## Jimmy James

It was Skinhead violence that shut down the punk clubs up in the City...The club owners not only did not want to deal with the headache of it all; in addition to having their liability insurance for injury's to people and damages to property go through the roof...One by one the San Francisco punk clubs became bad techno (very early) disco's & Gay bars one after another untill the scene was pretty much trashed up there by the early mid 80's...


----------



## FigTree

that makes sense, elitists from both camps being twats against the whole perceived group. hating on the sellout fakes i dig, i do too, but how anyone could hate what i think of as a true hippie is beyond me, it's like hating daisies.


----------



## Myechtatel

CXR1037 said:


> Hippies and punks are all gigantic faggots who are too shallow to see themselves and one another as human beings. They need to dissociate themselves with labels and focus on being functional, operational, and respectable people.


 
agreed. labels never solved anything. trying to label and organize things around you is a sign that you're disorganized in the head.


----------



## theare

Perhaps it's just a sense of separation that's been instilled in our minds for so long and we've create separate labels and identities to try and identify with ourselves on a personal level. We have and create complexes/personalities and complicated ideas to identify with (our boredom in my honest opinion) our perceptions - all taking away from the ease of unity and happiness by making it complicated. This is kind of stating the obvious and this particular idea could be completely wrong but theres some 'hippie' bullshit for ya.


----------



## FigTree

so what you're saying is since we've been raised with such a divisive mentality that some people carry it through into their supposedly adult lives without recognizing their folly? definitely makes sense, we all hold to quite a few silly traditions just because it's expected.


----------



## bastardmaker

none of it matters, a dumber man than myself once said, "all in all is all we are"


----------



## bacongator

jimmy punks and skins are to diff thing.punks ran the skins out of rva. skins were ass fucks not all punks are .i cant speack for the younger kid but i grew up with old 80 punks cause i have an older brother they were about fun fuck the gov


----------



## FawnDroke

It doesn't really matter what a person is labled, if they are a fucking asinine piece of shit than that's exactly what they are.

I've met some really crack-brained rail punks, I've met some extreamly indecorous feminists, a few whited sepulchred radical christian kids, a lot of effeted acarchists, salacious and unrespectable travelers, and pleanty of coercive hippies just like most of you have come across in your travels as well.

I just really don't respect irreverent people in general, and there are a lot of them out there so hippies shouldn't be the only ones hated on.


----------



## Diagaro

FigTree said:


> that makes sense, elitists from both camps being twats against the whole perceived group. hating on the sellout fakes i dig, i do too, but how anyone could hate what i think of as a true hippie is beyond me, it's like hating daisies.


 
not daisies, but close enough.
Your argument is invalid.







Oh by the way I totaly agree with this last piece


FawnDroke said:


> blah, blah, blah > just like most of you have come across in your travels as well.
> 
> I just really don't respect irreverent people in general, and there are a lot of them out there so hippies shouldn't be the only ones hated on.


 
In my eyes the absolute opposite of my posts in this thread: helpful, insightful and lacking label bias.
That statement is why I Don't trust other travelen folk further than I can piss.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

i think u forget to mention that u need to distinguish from hippies who are mature and dont walk around with the dreads and the hemo tye dye skirts and t shirts. wavin peace fingers and skip hoppin down the freeway. then theres the ones like myself who understand u cant change the world without some bloodshed. and u cant start a revolution if u cant fire a gun at people. but im not gonna be the one to do that. im not gonna be the one to be a part of that. u earthlings and crazy human race fight whatu wanna fight, burn what u wanna burn, brainwash whoever u feel to please. but when u try it on me, fuck u. fuck u for even thinkin u have the right to tell another human being what to do. thats the real war. but do u got the balls to stand up to the world? to say fuck this lifestyle and this society. and go live in the woods. it aint stoopid. its what original humans in their tribes did. when the world was still young. it aint a lie. or a joke. its real man. if u aint got the balls to start a real revolution then shut the fuck up. dont join them government peoples antics and bullshittin. 

just mind ur own business and go about life.dont ever give in to those lies. any government not just the usa is fucked up. but whatever. i do what i can to stay not a part of it.


----------



## Diagaro

Dayum! dis be a hawt thred!

I remember there was some asshat here in chatbox talking about how I was taking money out of peoples familys mouths for downloading windows pirated shit - I was like "what the fuck? do you know where you are shithead?" Mrs. Mouse nearly banned us both if I remember.
There is so many people all around that though they may LOOK or TALK like a Uber anarchist, trayn ryden crusty, hippy, fuck da police and smoke weed erey day 'cause I aint even mad - most of them still hold dearly to there old life.
Its a sad and sick thing, presenting yourself as something your not. I may talk real nicey with demz piggers but they are not my friends, you come at me I aint callen for one, I'ma stick you in the fucking throat - jailtime for attempted murder is not my idea of a fun time, aim for the throat and PROTIP: don't spit on the corpse - thats traceable DNA you know 
Sometimes I have moments of UN-clarity and think about getting a job and saving for an apartment, and a car and maybe taking my debt out slowly - shit 'ittle only take 25 fucking years after bills and rent at little more than minimum wage . . . .
But then I'm like "WHOA! fucking WHOA!!!! sit back down and keep flying that sign asshole, we need another 40 ozer"
If your not working its just the tip of the knife. As you said LeeevinKansas - "say fuck this lifestyle and this society. and go live in the woods" 
Id like to go out on a limb here and say, Aint the US gov'nt been indirectly in control of everything (allegedly) since the dawn of the new colonies? The UK is a "GODLESS NATION" and "FULL OF INBREED SOCIAL DEGENERATES" 
I say walk your path, let them call you what you look, smell, talk like - music you listen to but its inside, keep it and let it out in short bursts when your happy or mad and they will hear a free and uncaged animal, and they will know fear, systems fear animals, 'specially happy or pissed off ones!


----------



## bacongator

boo hoo who cares yall good shit but would shit talk a kid quick! so fuck off i did some dead shit been punk i dont care about what you think im going to live if you like me or not


----------



## Diagaro

What the fuck am I reading.jpg . . .


----------



## L.C.

one of my problems with hippies is that they wanna save the earth.For who? another ignorant generation of american brain washed robots? the us government? who? burn the land and salt the earth! if the concious and awke can't have it than no one should.


----------



## L.C.

Also their belief system and values.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

seriously. dont be hatin on hippies. u know what even the rainbow lovin ones, the young ones, though they may not get it fully, they do get it. u know im not hatin. but seriously, it comes down to maturity. but im real about it. fuck thinkin bout this shit like its cool. dude ive lived around shit like this all my life. i understand what its like to whatch your friends and family get persecuted for the governments sake of income. they need money. they sugercoat it tho, and u ppl are brainwashed. it aint a game. this shits real. u got a mind bitch, use it. if gods real, which i dont believe, but if he was, he gave u the ability to reason. SO DO it. and do it alot. ull get it. itll hit u. no man has the right to tell people what to do. like this is real. 

some people laugh and pry think hippies are stupid and shit, yea but honestly, i mean u think the human race evolved so i can sit on my butt and watch tv? seriously? i wanna travel and get out there and ive gone through bullshit hell for bein what i wanna be. i aint runnin from responsibilities. fuck normal people. thats why theyre normal. they dont get it. fuck city life bullshit. im tired of watchin people stressin the fuck out and losin it. everythin. life goes down the drain. 
fuck that shit let it go. Hey i grew some balls and realized people are fuckin fools and are cruel. you know people , even people on stp, not everyone on here is a freedom lovin hippy. i mean honestly. there have been some goings ons about random people on this site. but u know u hit that road, u hop that train, hell yea thats what life was ment to be. goin out havin a good time, dude i go out to travel and see the beauty of the world, call me wha tu want. but what do u do? u freakin out abaout shit but your just workin some job fuckin the earth up. man 9 BILLION people by 2050. fuck that. i wanna see some shit before we all die.


----------



## Nelco

LeeevinKansas said:


> seriously. dont be hatin on hippies. u know what even the rainbow lovin ones, the young ones, though they may not get it fully, they do get it. u know im not hatin. but seriously, it comes down to maturity. but im real about it. fuck thinkin bout this shit like its cool. dude ive lived around shit like this all my life. i understand what its like to whatch your friends and family get persecuted for the governments sake of income. they need money. they sugercoat it tho, and u ppl are brainwashed. it aint a game. this shits real. u got a mind bitch, use it. if gods real, which i dont believe, but if he was, he gave u the ability to reason. SO DO it. and do it alot. ull get it. itll hit u. no man has the right to tell people what to do. like this is real.
> 
> some people laugh and pry think hippies are stupid and shit, yea but honestly, i mean u think the human race evolved so i can sit on my butt and watch tv? seriously? i wanna travel and get out there and ive gone through bullshit hell for bein what i wanna be. i aint runnin from responsibilities. fuck normal people. thats why theyre normal. they dont get it. fuck city life bullshit. im tired of watchin people stressin the fuck out and losin it. everythin. life goes down the drain.
> fuck that shit let it go. Hey i grew some balls and realized people are fuckin fools and are cruel. you know people , even people on stp, not everyone on here is a freedom lovin hippy. i mean honestly. there have been some goings ons about random people on this site. but u know u hit that road, u hop that train, hell yea thats what life was ment to be. goin out havin a good time, dude i go out to travel and see the beauty of the world, call me wha tu want. but what do u do? u freakin out abaout shit but your just workin some job fuckin the earth up. man 9 BILLION people by 2050. fuck that. i wanna see some shit before we all die.


 
my moms an old gypsy/hippie..brothers a redneck thug..grandma's a "christain"..i don't know what catergory really suits me, but i know i have no place to hate..i love my family..as long as we're on the same team and i want front row seats to the death of the earth..and hope i get be there for the rebirth..haters are stupid..we're all peices of each other

[video]http://youtu.be/LgbEYSbyepM[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/0XoGcSw565U[/video]


----------



## Nelco

I have friends that are hippies, stereo typical hatred is just mindless and a lie..we all have a function in life, that is different but suitably compatible to whats necessary for the whole of us to function


----------



## FigTree

l.c., your phrasing indicates that you believe every hippie has the same beliefs and dreams. no offense mate, but that's fucking retarded. i could be considered a hippie, and my greatest wish is the extinction of mankind. i've been known to argue for self extermination, i'm against legalization of pot, i think war is driven largely by an unconscious and necessary selfhatred of the race, etc etc.
and to answer your question about who we want to save the planet for, for me the answer is all the innocent and beautiful creatures that don't deserve to burn, and simply out of respect for something far greater than all of us together. but i also believe it's not so urgent as many believe, i simply can't imagine something as puny as humanity destroying the planet. even if/when we send off all our missiles, shit's gonna survive, and the family tree will continue to spread it's branches. 

if you would actually do some personal thinking about what most hippies believe, instead of what the tv taught you about them, you'd see you probably have alot more in common with us. it's all about tearing down the stupid shit society tells itself and looking at the obvious truth for yourself.


----------



## Nelco

FigTree said:


> l.c., your phrasing indicates that you believe every hippie has the same beliefs and dreams. no offense mate, but that's fucking retarded. i could be considered a hippie, and my greatest wish is the extinction of mankind. i've been known to argue for self extermination, i'm against legalization of pot, i think war is driven largely by an unconscious and necessary selfhatred of the race, etc etc.
> and to answer your question about who we want to save the planet for, for me the answer is all the innocent and beautiful creatures that don't deserve to burn, and simply out of respect for something far greater than all of us together. but i also believe it's not so urgent as many believe, i simply can't imagine something as puny as humanity destroying the planet. even if/when we send off all our missiles, shit's gonna survive, and the family tree will continue to spread it's branches.
> 
> if you would actually do some personal thinking about what most hippies believe, instead of what the tv taught you about them, you'd see you probably have alot more in common with us. it's all about tearing down the stupid shit society tells itself and looking at the obvious truth for yourself.



why stereo type yourself?


----------



## LeeevinKansas

FigTree said:


> l.c., your phrasing indicates that you believe every hippie has the same beliefs and dreams. no offense mate, but that's fucking retarded. i could be considered a hippie, and my greatest wish is the extinction of mankind. i've been known to argue for self extermination, i'm against legalization of pot, i think war is driven largely by an unconscious and necessary selfhatred of the race, etc etc.
> and to answer your question about who we want to save the planet for, for me the answer is all the innocent and beautiful creatures that don't deserve to burn, and simply out of respect for something far greater than all of us together. but i also believe it's not so urgent as many believe, i simply can't imagine something as puny as humanity destroying the planet. even if/when we send off all our missiles, shit's gonna survive, and the family tree will continue to spread it's branches.
> 
> if you would actually do some personal thinking about what most hippies believe, instead of what the tv taught you about them, you'd see you probably have alot more in common with us. it's all about tearing down the stupid shit society tells itself and looking at the obvious truth for yourself.


 
i never said every hippy has the same view and wants and desires. never said that. im just saying... honestly u wanna do wha tpeople do for 50 years and then die and realize u never did what u wanted to do? ive been held back all my life from fucktards who wanna tell me how i need to live. exactly what im saying. you said " it's all about tearing down the stupid shit society tells itself and looking at the obvious truth for yourself." 

tharts what im about. but i choose to liv eon the road. man my reasons are spiritual. but it snot about that people just get super pissed for some reason that i wanna live on the road. thats my purpose in life. thats my goal. live ont he road. let me be. dont bother me. if i dont wanna be part of what city folk do i shouldnt have to. my idea of fun and life is walkin the rural backroads, wandering around gettin lost, havin a good time seein the world man. what world i can see.


----------



## FigTree

leevin, i wasnt directing that at you. i agree with everything you said, we're kindred spirits. i was talking to the poster before you. and nelco generally i dont use these terms for myself, i'm just trying to point out that l.c. would probably think of me as a hippie, i dont cut my hair, i tie dye some shit, i smoke pot and like to be barefoot, i fuckin love the music from that era, not exclusively but anyway my point is that since many people would call me a hippie and i dont have the same beliefs and values that l.c. is assuming the whole group has.


----------



## FigTree

that didnt end up being a full sentence. tack on to the end of that that his point is bunk.


----------



## FigTree

well he didnt really make a point, just said all socalled hippies have the same beliefs and he hates them for those beliefs. triple post ftw, sorry.


----------



## Nelco

FigTree said:


> leevin, i wasnt directing that at you. i agree with everything you said, we're kindred spirits. i was talking to the poster before you. and nelco generally i dont use these terms for myself, i'm just trying to point out that l.c. would probably think of me as a hippie, i dont cut my hair, i tie dye some shit, i smoke pot and like to be barefoot, i fuckin love the music from that era, not exclusively but anyway my point is that since many people would call me a hippie and i dont have the same beliefs and values that l.c. is assuming the whole group has.



so what?..i like everything you like, except tie die 
but i'm not a hippie or any stereo type..these things don't make us unacceptable people..it just makes us individual humans, not things to be catagorized..


----------



## FigTree

i agree, which is why like i said, in my day to day life i dont use any labels but my name and asshole. i was simplifying things for the sake of discussion, nothing more.


----------



## Nelco

..i don't smoke pot either..
but i like x so i guess a peice of me is hippy..


----------



## Nelco

FigTree said:


> i agree, which is why like i said, in my day to day life i dont use any labels but my name and asshole. i was simplifying things for the sake of discussion, nothing more.




i'm just talking back too..i'm tired of all the politics too.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

i throughly enjoy hateing everyone...thats what everyone has in common..theres always something to hate


----------



## FigTree

nelco that's exactly what i've done and will continue to do, embrace all the potential labels and dismiss them all as insufficient. believe me, i've had my share of roles. i've been the flamer, the tranny, the punk, the gawf, the stoner, and then i realized i'm nothing but a dream. even the term human is oversimplification, what's a species anyway? we're all branches from the same seed.


----------



## FigTree

whale i dont know if youd agree, but i looked at what hate is, and i realized that even that comes from love. anything that i care about enough to hate for, it's only because i love something else so strongly. why do i hate the corporations? because i love the cousins they oppress. why do i hate the factory farms? because i love the cousins they torture. why do i hate racists? because i love the cousins they hurt. etc etc etc


----------



## Nelco

yep yep


----------



## FigTree

i can't tell if your comments are directed at the people with this attitude or at us here discussing it. we're not saying oh we're hippies punks hate us we're discussing the rift between the two self-imagined camps.


----------



## FigTree

oh and i'd like to point out that at a peace rally today with plenty of selfidentifying hippies, three men were arrested and many more of us, including myself, struck and threatened with arrest. one man, nate b., was maced, billy clubbed and had three pigs on him because he was blocking the blowhard telling us to leave the public sidewalk we were on so that we'd ignore him and continue our business. i know he called himself a hippie. surely not because he thinks the label fully encompasses him, but just because the term has come to express enough of his belief system that it's close enough and simpler than giving you the entire lowdown on his worldview. but how can anyone call themself an anarchist and hate on someone like that just because of the term he chooses to express himself with?


----------



## Alaska

barbuchon, i'ma call you pedobear.


----------



## Uncle Mom

L.C. I am sorry you are so judgmental and narrow-minded. Maybe one day you can quit labeling people. Or maybe not. This thread is pretty shallow.


----------



## Uncle Mom

figtree said:


> oh and i'd like to point out that at a peace rally today with plenty of selfidentifying hippies, three men were arrested and many more of us, including myself, struck and threatened with arrest. One man, nate b., was maced, billy clubbed and had three pigs on him because he was blocking the blowhard telling us to leave the public sidewalk we were on so that we'd ignore him and continue our business. I know he called himself a hippie. Surely not because he thinks the label fully encompasses him, but just because the term has come to express enough of his belief system that it's close enough and simpler than giving you the entire lowdown on his worldview. But how can anyone call themself an anarchist and hate on someone like that just because of the term he chooses to express himself with?



agreed!!!!!!!


----------



## keg

there is a store,mini ramp,compound called THE GHETTO in the middle of tokyo.it was half punk half hip hop stores.one day i went in there drunk as normal and the tattoo room BATHROOM,oh yeah this place was once a love hotel,anyways the tattoo store was now full of incense.i yelled at them what are you fuckin hippies.i hate hippies.a couple hours later i ended up getting arrested and deported 3 months later .karma.do not fuck with hippies.


----------



## Diagaro

keg said:


> karma.do not fuck with hippies.


 
Thats stupid . . .


----------



## augi

it's the same with almost any group, wether it be natives,punx,hipsters, whatever. Just about everyone is alright or even "cool" one on one. like one black and one white. In a group though the mob mentalities of groups clash. There is always omni-present thought in our minds, the want to belong. 
the single track thought that rests in all individuals becomes the brain of the group. All other thought seem to dissapear when like minds congragate. There are many different trains of thought to attach to.
say like the difference between hitchers and hoppers. There are those of us who have no preferance floating back and forth between trains of thought.
Some are born to ride freight some are born to ride the highways.


----------



## trotsky

I feel like as soon as you start trying to identify as one thing or another, you start to go wrong?
on a related note, I'm not sure about others but the "hippies" I cannot fucking stand are the ones who worship flower power as if it was some sort of god and always talk about how great they thought woodstock probably was and how things must have been so much better with all the peace and love and understanding. they're chasing a dream that probably never fucking existed by trying to reminisce about things they never experienced. but there's that kind of thing with punksters and ska kids and everyone too I guess, this is just where I notice it the most.

and I'm trying not to be too much of a douche about it, obviously I was not there to experience said events either, but why not go out and actually do shit instead of thinking about doing shit in order to formulate some kind of ideal image?


----------



## dawgrunner

as a young teenager back in 1967 I was smoking marijuana back then. It was better than alcohol. Now marijuana is grown with all different strengths., for all different types of medical conditions as well. It just boils down to finding the smoke that makes you enjoy the high not scare the shit out of you. 
You are correct in saying to not lump the word hippie as a negative statement. I get it all the time. but it's not what's on your head but what in it!
Just a short comment regarding the hippie movement as I see it. It has repeated itself in Madison WI. The hippy movement was a way of life devoted to the idea that change or oppression and bigotry can be stopped with love and understanding, music and art. With open discussion and debate based on facts not a wet dream like the Kennedy,Johnson,Nixon, Ford era of violence. They promoted oppression of men and women's right to choose what is right for their own body. That wet dream continues to this day. 
A sloppy surprise that makes you feel good but embarrassing if found out by the people around you.
Talk to me when you see me. I'm not afraid to defend what make me tick. It's the same as you. Except we use different words to describe the same thing. 
Jean Andre Vallery


----------



## Gudj

Question: Why hate hippies?

Answer:



dawgrunner said:


> The hippy movement was a way of life devoted to the idea that change or oppression and bigotry can be stopped with love and understanding, music and art.


----------



## venusinpisces

I used to hate hippies when I was younger. But after living around schizophrenic veterans and gangs, having had friends murdered, etc, I'm now at the point where I have an entirely different perspective on a lot of what would be considered hippie values. You don't have to be a passive person to believe that killing people is generally not a good thing. After hanging out with travelers who consider boot parties to be a recreational activity, I'm just as wary of drunk scumfucks as anyone else. The hippie subculture is still not the crowd I feel most comfortable around but I've come to appreciate their values a lot more than I did before. Even so, I will never be able to hold hands in a circle and om like they do at the Rainbow Gathering! That shit freaks me out!!!!


----------



## trystero

i don't mind hippies as long as you're not outside my window dancing with light-up hula hoops to the grateful dead in the middle of the night because it's the first night of being over seventy since winter, fucktards.


----------



## L.C.

I think that you all are looking at it all in an astetic way. It is more mechanical. simply culling of the heard. weed out the week. I don't want a road dog that will run when there is trouble. i want to be in crews that we got each others back. i like having comraads that rcipricate the same solidarity that i do. If my friends need me -4days-4weeks-4 months i'll be there ,and they would do the same for me. i don't need friend with loose lips, or someone thats scared to do some time. I call myself a kid, but i guess i'm a gutter punk by trade. I don't need no pacifists riding with me.


----------



## L.C.

I also want to add that I don't really hate hippies. some i actually really like. I didn't wake up one day and said i wanna be a punk it's just where i fit. I got alot of social issues. i am a genuine product of the system. Ive been in childrens homes since i was twelve. Ive missed 6-8 birthdays and christmases locked up.one christmas was in the hole. I am deep down inside thoughtful kind and intelligent. ther isn't a kid out there that if they were cold that wouldn't share my sleeping bag whith. I see a kid thats hungry or dting,i would feed them or buy them a beer. I'm a big money bum, i explore cities to find awsome spots to fly signs. I come back to the drag and blow my wad with whoever i might find. the fact of the matter is i won't make miles with someone that i don't trust to have my back. So i'm the most pissed off generous soul you may ever meet. fig tree you seem o.k. i don't judge anyones character or integrity untill i really meet the. this is also a forum so don't take my words to seriously. often times i'm being a stupid drunk kid .


----------



## Poking Victim

I reckon if you're a reasonable hippie and someone is a reasonable punk, this issue won't come up.
If it still does, go worship your crystals some more, hippie.


----------



## Nelco

I'm a big mixture of a lot of things..i can get down on a lot of stereotypes..it confuses the shit out of people and frustrates me..it's easier to know the things your not, than trying to fit into the stereo types of the things you think your supposed to be..good way to look at things or yourself..in terms of what you aren't instead.


----------



## wildboy860

PUNX IS HIPPIES, most just wont admit it....!!!!!


----------



## Gudj

wildboy860 said:


> PUNX IS HIPPIES, most just wont admit it....!!!!!



Theres a difference between an environmental activist; marijuana user; primitivist; or vegan and a hippie. 
But I won't argue this further because fuck punks too.


----------



## Uncle Mom

Everyone has so many labels.... WTF? Grow up.


----------



## Tripthetramp

Can we add hypocrites to the list of labels being thrown around on this thread?
This is my beef....
Some people on this site (not everyone) goes on and on and on about fuck society, I can't stand society, I gave up everything society represents...and then turn around in the same post and call someone a hippie or a poser or a crusty kid, or a punk, and on and on it goes.
Where do you thin judging, labeling, excluding, and singling out came from? SOCIETY!
Man, in his infinite nature, in his true form knows no limitations of poor or rich or ugly or beautiful, or crusty or hippie. These are all labels that SOCIETY has told us exist and made us believe and begin to apply to the people and places around us. 
Soooooo by judging someone, by labeling them, by playing the role of "elitist" you are now bringing society into a place where we are all trying to leave it behind. Good job, glad you're really "stickin" to society by keeping it alive by continuing to judge others by it's standards. Yup, you're really escaping it aren't you?
We are all travelers, we are all wanderers, we are all free spirits out here living life our own way, that is, not the way that civilized society wants us to live. Isn't that enough?
Society = EGO. If you really want to be free, check your ego at the door. On your way OUT into the world. You really want to be free from society? Don't bring it's ideologies out on the road with you.


----------



## RnJ

This thread has basically become a place for people to trash everybody else and set themselves up on the throne of awesome.

It's not really working.


----------



## SkyeDawg

Oh my GOD I think it's all just so fucking stupid...

It's amazing how ELITIST people can be. The people who consider themselves PUNKS and the people who consider themselves HIPPIES ALL ACT LIKE FASCISTS... 

To assert that the entire world should think like you, because your way of thinking is correct and others are wrong- well, that's what we call FASCISM. 

I think when people get into that debate, they're just showing how PETTY they are...


----------



## SkyeDawg

(lolz @ fascist punkers)


----------



## SkyeDawg

"What's the difference between a punk and a hippy?

A tie-dye and a Black Flag patch"


----------



## Sydney

theres so much talk about punks and hippies on this sight. i thought it was spose to be about squatting and traveling, this is like some highschool drama bullshit. FigTree? how fucking old are you? get over it, wah wah wah! im a hippie, punks dont like me... wah wah wah! whatever dude, stop being such a lil bitch, grow some balls!


----------



## Sydney

theres so much talk about punks and hippies on this site. i thought it was spose to be about squatting and traveling, this is like some highschool drama bullshit. FigTree? how fucking old are you? get over it, wah wah wah! im a hippie, punks dont like me... wah wah wah! whatever dude, stop being such a lil bitch, grow some balls!


----------



## Diagaro

Sydney made me lol hard at that.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Gudj said:


> Theres a difference between an environmental activist; marijuana user; primitivist; or vegan and a hippie.
> But I won't argue this further because fuck punks too.


 
I know many many people who are all those things. What does that make them?


----------



## pigpen

i was trippin out the other week and and i thought of a cool little saying, or at least it was pretty cool at the time, you know how these things go.

Live like a punk, think like a hippie.

It may have been the other way around, and i'll admit while its extremely over-simplified, i don't pretend to have all the answers.

I've wasted a lot of time on this debate before and i can't in good conscience waste any more with there being so many more productive discussions, so i digress.


----------



## pigpen

one more thing...

What did the hippie house guest say when asked to leave?

Namaste 

hope that helped.


----------



## outskirts

Sydney said:


> theres so much talk about punks and hippies on this sight. i thought it was spose to be about squatting and traveling, this is like some highschool drama bullshit.


Ain't that the truth! This is still a good site though, lots of good info and networking... unfortunately our online travels
sometimes bring us to the land of bullshit, and I'm knee deep in it from just wandering onto this thread! lol


----------



## SkyeDawg

Hippies don't troll the forums because they're not as cool and emo as punks.

Some ADVANCED terminology:
Cyber Punk, Woods Punk, Street Punk, Urban Jedi, Junglist (2 definitions- fans of Jungle music, and people who hang out in the Jungle), Urban Junglist...
Pirate-Ninja (a Ninja with a ship)
Ninja-Pirate (a sneaky Pirate)

Honestly, the social groups in the U.S. are pretty damn huge. Have I mentioned the Illuminati Conspiracy Theorizers. UFO Enthusiasts. 2012ers. The list goes on. Some would say it includes every major religion ever, right alongside these other cults and groups.

Can an Urban Jedi or a Cyber Punk actually exist? That's what I want to be. Dibs that.

Sociology is fun. You should check out the Illuminati Card Game. It's all about that stuff.


----------



## plagueship

okay so... i kind of hate hippies, punks and humanity in general. but i do appreciate the irony of this and learned while traveling the country that many people could would not make the same subcultural distinctions as i did: "yes, i'm a dirty traveler with weird clothes and weird ideas, who smokes pot and doesn't eat meat, but... i'm angry? and i listen to harsher music?" i also often tell my gf that she is a hippie because she *still* doesn't eat meat, wears a lot of jewelry, listens to pink floyd and folk music, and mostly because it annoys her and she doesn't think she is a hippie.


----------

